# Refresh/Reauthorize Directv services?



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Is it still possible to refresh/reauthorize your account via the Directv website?
If so where, because I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> Is it still possible to refresh/reauthorize your account via the Directv website?
> If so where, because I haven't been able to find it.


I think you need to be logged into your system and then go to the cust service tab


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

It's still there; problem is that they buried it.

You need to click on Customer Service -> Troubleshooting -> On Screen Massages -> Please Call Customer Service, Ext. 711/721/722

Once there you will see a line that says : Finally, try resetting the affected recever by *clicking here.*

I do not know if this will work but the direct link I found is:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

You can also do Customer Service > Torubleshooting > Channel Trouble > Missing Channels.

But I'd use Ratara's direct link


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Many thanks Ratara and others. I spent about two hours yesterday looking for it because I know I'd seen it before, but it sure is hidden now:hurah:


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

It's pretty easy to access over the phone. I've done it a number of times for my receiver in our RV. You just have to tell the voice prompt your on screen code.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ratara said:


> It's still there; problem is that they buried it.
> 
> You need to click on Customer Service -> Troubleshooting -> On Screen Massages -> Please Call Customer Service, Ext. 711/721/722
> 
> ...


Ahh...gotta love those on screen massages....just makes you feel better...


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Ratara said:


> It's still there; problem is that they buried it.
> 
> You need to click on Customer Service -> Troubleshooting -> On Screen Massages -> Please Call Customer Service, Ext. 711/721/722
> 
> ...


Thank you!

*Added to Favorites*


----------

